# How's it made?



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I had an idea for pen blanks that I would do for my grandfather, well actually everyone if I can learn to do it right, but I wanted to make pen blanks that are a clear cast with something in them. I hadn't been down here in the basement in a while and actually just saw Mesquitemans post and that's exactly what I'm looking to do. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=269992

Does anyone know how one would make a clear resin like that that I could put objects ( like his bluebonnets) in that would mean something to people I know, or is it a secret that rookies aren't allowed to know :headknock ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.alumilite.com/
http://www.answers.com/topic/casting-resin

if you got a pressure pot, thing will be easier


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What kind of things are you talking about? Remember after you get the blank turned it is only about 1/8 inch thick. I am getting back into pour my own blanks. Just haven't done any yet. You don't always have to have a pressure pot. You can pour them with out a pot.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> What kind of things are you talking about? Remember after you get the blank turned it is only about 1/8 inch thick. I am getting back into pour my own blanks. Just haven't done any yet. You don't always have to have a pressure pot. You can pour them with out a pot.


Mostly different kinds of flowers, my grandparents on both sides love to plant stuff and one of them has a huge field of wildflowers I was hoping to get incorporated into a pen for him. I figured it would be more meaningful to him if it was the flowers from his land. If I can pull this off successfully I thought I could start getting more imaginative in what I put in the blanks, not really sure what yet but something.

Also, I don't have a pressure pot. My first thought was you just make a resin and pour it and let it harden, but I know my first thought isn't always right, so I though I'd check with the pros.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

bill said:


> http://www.alumilite.com/
> http://www.answers.com/topic/casting-resin
> 
> if you got a pressure pot, thing will be easier


Thanks, Bill. This will work won't it?

http://www.alumilite.com/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Casting Resins&Name=Alumilite Crystal Clear


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just remember that alumilite will set in about 5 minutes from the time you mix it up. That includes the mixing time and you need to mix till it is clear again. When you first mix in both parts it is cloudy till it is mixed good then it will clear up again.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, see I knew the pros could help me out


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ask MesquiteMan very nicely and he might give some tips.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey Willie go here and start reading.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------

